# lets see those frame jigs



## win brooks (Dec 11, 2007)

Lets see some pics of homemade or comercialy avaliable jigs.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I use a journeyman. It's ok. If I had it to do again, I'd base it off a optical breadboard. A little more machining, but far more flexible.

30 x 47", $1465. http://secure.ultracart.com/cgi-bin/UCEditor?MERCHANTID=TMC&ADD=77-131


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Best Jig For the Money*

Best jig for the money is the Bringheli. I paid $1200 a few years ago and I believe the price has gone up, but still a bargin.

More shop pics: http://www.clockworkbikes.com/shop.html









-Joel


----------



## Peter E (Feb 16, 2004)

my home made fixture, it get the job done but is a pain to set up


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Peter-

Nice jig. Can you tell us more about that drive-side chainstay. Maybe with some closer pics? It look really impresive.

-Joel


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

PeterE, how do you adjust the BB height? Via the CS angle? How does that work for you?


----------



## Peter E (Feb 16, 2004)

Joel: I brazed a solid steel plate to the right chain stay to maximize tire clearance. I hope to be able to use 2.5" tires with 395mm chain stays (adjustable 395-415mm) with a 118mm BB
Maybe not perfect photos but I guess you can tell anyway


















Jeremy: You are right, by the CS angle. You basically start with the BB and then adjust everything from there. As I wrote, it's not an easy fixture to set up.

Maybe I will build a better fixture in the future. It's my first frame and I'm learning by my mistakes. I think (and hope) frame #2 will be a lot easier


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Peter-

Keep us updated on your progress. I'm excited to see how things come out.

-Joel


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Peter E said:


> I brazed a solid steel plate to the right chain stay to maximize tire clearance.


Rygin did this in the early 90's, but they welded it. It would be nice to get a picture of that detail from one of Christian's frames.


----------



## Syltmunk (Jan 20, 2008)

*Optical Breadboard*



pvd said:


> I use a journeyman. It's ok. If I had it to do again, I'd base it off a optical breadboard. A little more machining, but far more flexible.
> 
> 30 x 47", $1465. http://secure.ultracart.com/cgi-bin/UCEditor?MERCHANTID=TMC&ADD=77-131


 I use a Newport optical bread board and it works really well, will post some pics soon.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Syltmunk said:


> I use a Newport optical bread board and it works really well, will post some pics soon.


An optical table is a great idea. You can use it for so many other applications as well. What size would be adequate, 24'x36'? Some of the smaller ones are less than 2" thick. Would that thickness flex when loaded up with heavy bike frame fixturing? These tables are only meant for photonics, where the fixtures and components are very light weight.

How do you support the table surface so that you can maintain it's flatness? Do you use the special frame supplied by the manufacturer?

Another option is tooling plate. It is very flat. The only problem is that you have to drill holes into it. The predrilled table is a much more convenient solution.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Bringelli Jig on a stand I built to suit my limited workspace.

-First pic is when stand/jig are deployed, allowing access to a steel workbench with 3' x 4' work area on the backside of the fixture.
-Second pic is stand all "folded" up for rollaway into the corner. It has a footprint of about 3' x 4' in this config. and stores nicely in the corner of my garage.
-Third pic is of the block and tackle used to raise/lower the work table. The winch is 4:1 ratio and pulls 1/8" vinyl coated cable. The table weighs in at about 70lbs. and is very easy to lift with this ratio and is heavy enough to lower itself once the locks are released. The chain driven drum on the far side will eventually be used to deploy the outriggers, which are currently deployed manually.
-Fourth pic illustrates one of 8 positions the Jig can be locked into, in 45* increments, so that any joint can be easily accessed at any time. The jig rotates on the "recycled" rear hub of a 1959 Morris Mini Cooper.

The whole lot was crudely assembled with a bandsaw, a grinder, an Arc welder, a MIG welder, and about $80 in scrap steel. To date, it has helped with 2 frame builds and there will be many more in it's future.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

nice space saving contraption!!


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

I just used this for the first time and as far as I know it worked great. I made it with a long main beam so I can build a longtail like the Surly Big Dummy.

Matt


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of our seat stay jig.........simple, but it works.


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, bro....hope there's nothin' illegal about the chop shop there! LOL...Cuz I think you just gave yourself away!


----------



## iamrocketman (Mar 5, 2004)

cyclomatt, 

What size is that main beam? Would something smaller work?


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

The main beam is 3X6. It is much much stouter than I had expected. You coud use it to support a house and it would stay true. I think that you could use something smaller with no problem. 3x3 would be more than enough but it would have less surface area to mount accessories. I had no Idea how strong and stiff this stuff was when I ordered it. I was woried about flex so I used what I found in this arctos diagram. 







I think that this jig could be used for some serious production work so for me it is very over built. I did get the main beam used on ebay for cheap. I could come up with a parts list if you need it. When I bought the parts I overestimated and have some extra. The cool thing about this extrusion is once you get some you can find millions of uses.

Matt.

Hardrockcop-If you saw what I did to that car you would think that I was running a chop shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been using the Arctos jig for many years now without any problems , seriously one of the best production fixtures ever sold !


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is a picture of my jig. I've done a few mods since then. Most are detailed in my blog.
blog link


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's ours.........old Henry James model. I had to cut away some of the plate so that the SS can be brazed on while still in the jig. All in all it works well for us.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my jig in action with this season's cyclocrosser.


----------



## carrion cycles (Sep 17, 2008)

not the best pic but this it my homemade jig, i skimped (read CHEAP)on some of it, but it works great!


----------

